# Bus strike



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not that many of us use the bus


There are reports that bus drivers belonging to the Public Transport Authority are planning to hold a countrywide strike on 28 August to protest against corruption. This will have an impact on all official bus services in the country.


----------

